# Another Midwesterner



## BenFranske (Jan 25, 2004)

As promised I will introduce myself. I may be most famous, at the moment, for making this post at Slashdot directing people to come here for help with techie problems. I'm currently a senior in the Telecommunications Systems program at the University of Wisconsin - Stout. I should be graduating in December 2004 and probably will go on to grad school for a M.Ed. in Technology Education at the University of Minnesota. The plan at the moment is to teach computer networking to post-secondary students at a two year college. For the record I have the following professional certifications: CCNA, CCDA, CCNP, CCDP, CCAI, MCP, A+ Technician and an Amateur Radio license.

However, most of you are probably more interested in my "techie" history. I suppose my first official designation was as director for a TV broadcast of a performance in 5th grade. After that I was mostly uninvolved in "real" productions until I got to high school, though I did learn all sorts of techie type things in my other interests such as computers and video production (a main focus during my middle school years where I created a video production class and got the funding for a studio, etc.) In high school I quickly started picking up knowledge about the theater and jumped from doing nothing to light hanging, programming and "troubleshooter of all things techie" in a fall performance of "Little Shop of Horrors" in eleventh grade. After that I took over lighting and sound and video for band/choir/orchestra concerts and became the de-facto goto person for the theater. After that I was involved with just about every time anyone was using the theater for anything. Our biggest productions are a February "POPS" band concert (over 50 years running) and a May choir concert "CurrentJam" (more on this later). In only my Jr. and Sr. year in HS I logged enough theater hours to get a letter and bar in theater from ITS. I graduated from Edina High School in June 2001. Here at college I have done little with the theater program but I did work for the Event Services group on campus which is responsible for lighting, sound and projection for all concerts, speakers, and anything else non-theater on campus.

By far our biggest show is CurrentJam. I have been in a paid position with this show since graduating from high school. For a number of years we were renting the same rig used by The Commodores, but last year we started using an all intelligent lighting rig instead (mostly Martin MAC2000s/MAC600s and High End Studio Beams). For sound we have been using Yamaha PM4000s and a three way split (FOH, recording and monitors). There's a lot more to say about this huge production, but I'm getting long as it is, i'm sure it'll come up over time.

Personally I own a Yamaha Pro01V console, Echo Layla24 PC interface, JVC KY-27U and Hitachi C2 2/3" 3CCD braodcast cameras, Panasonic and Sony pro video switchers and various other goodies. My show credits include "Little Shop of Horrors", "Blithe Spirit", "A Piece of My Heart", "The Music Man", "Something In the Air", numerous band and choir concerts. I have been credited as troubleshooter, technical producer, production assistant, video director, lighting designer, sound designer, and a variety of other things.

I have also worked professionally as a technician for a Martin dealer in the Twin Cities, MN area and continue do various lighting and sound consulting in the area.


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 25, 2004)

Howdy  I might scratch your head about 'com systems in the future... welcome anyway!


----------



## wemeck (Jan 26, 2004)

Welcome!!! With all your interests and background it will be great to have you around the forums.


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 26, 2004)

it is great to have another midwesterner joining, with your knowledge of the area and skill it will be enjoyable to here from you around the forums.


----------

